# New pet for the family.



## Camper6 (Nov 4, 2017)

New addition to the family.

We haven't had a dog for quite some time.

This is Atticus.


----------



## Kadee (Nov 5, 2017)

He looks cute ...is he a breed of husky ...? they can be very vocal if left alone for to long 
he looks very content at the moment


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 5, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> New addition to the family.
> 
> We haven't had a dog for quite some time.
> 
> ...


Beautiful! I love the name.


----------



## Lara (Nov 5, 2017)

Corgis come in that color. Queen Elizabeth's favorite. So so adorable, Camper. How old? Looks to be a puppy. Love that cute pink belly.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 5, 2017)

He's a Pembroke Corgi. It's my grandson's dog. They live in the U.S. so I haven't seen him in person yet.

Hes a puppy.

I can hardly wait to see what happens when the wild turkeys show up in their yard when he's a bit older.

They have a herding instinct .


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 5, 2017)

Atticus is adorable!! :love_heart:  I never met a Corgi I didn't like, they are sweet dogs, happy, even tempered and just a pleasure to be around.  I bet he'll be very interested to herd those wild turkeys Camper! :yes:


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 5, 2017)

*Whenever I see corgis I think of the Queen.  What a cutie.  Great name.*


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 5, 2017)

The kennel they got him from bring the dogs into their home and get them accustomed to social occurences and other animals  before they go out to a home.  

What a great idea.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Nov 5, 2017)

Oh -------- my heart is melting ! I don't think I could keep up with a puppy anymore


----------



## Smiling Jane (Nov 13, 2017)

What a great-looking puppy. I have a real soft spot for Corgis. A woman who shops at my food coop has two beautiful Corgis who sit outside the store and wait patiently for her.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 13, 2017)

How sweet. I love his coloring and fat little belly.


----------



## JimW (Nov 16, 2017)

Great looking dog Camper!


----------

